# Driftwood Placement - Your Opinion?



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it'd be pretty wonderful, especially i you put a big ol' thing of moss at the top of the branch and make a "tree".


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

jedimasterben said:


> I think it'd be pretty wonderful, especially i you put a big ol' thing of moss at the top of the branch and make a "tree".




great idea.

i love the way those branches look. i think it will make for a really cool looking set up


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I love manzanita......I like the idea too.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I have seen this idea work very well. It seems to work best when the thicker parts approach the waterline. The arrangement you show makes me wonder where the "roots" originate. If you can have them squeaking out from between some "cliff" rocks, then it would look terrific, in my opinion. 

The eye sees all and the brain wants it to make sense. 

Nice hunk 'o wood.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

I think its a great idea, I really like the downward facing look, I would however sink as little of the branches into the substrate as possible. I think all those distinct branches make the whole piece look great!


----------



## fizzout (Jun 7, 2011)

tomfromstlouis said:


> The arrangement you show makes me wonder where the "roots" originate. If you can have them squeaking out from between some "cliff" rocks, then it would look terrific, in my opinion.
> 
> The eye sees all and the brain wants it to make sense.
> 
> Nice hunk 'o wood.


I agree. I would like to keep the illusion of the roots coming from somewhere, but adding more to the tank may take away from the feeling of openness that I am attempting to create. By arranging the branches so that the main trunks are at water line, I may be able to "get away" with the illusion that the roots are coming from above. Also, attaching plants to the trunks may give it more of a believable natural look ... maybe.



DTDPlanted said:


> I think its a great idea, I really like the downward facing look, I would however sink as little of the branches into the substrate as possible. I think all those distinct branches make the whole piece look great!


Yes, many of branch tips will stay above the substrate, but some will be in the substrate for support as well as to give the illusion that these are roots. I am thinking of attaching Christmas moss on some of the exposed tips to give the "roots" an aged look.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

what will you use for your foreground cover? i thinking if you use a thick grass type thing it will help with idea that the roots actually go somewhere?


----------



## fizzout (Jun 7, 2011)

Aquatic Delight said:


> what will you use for your foreground cover? i thinking if you use a thick grass type thing it will help with idea that the roots actually go somewhere?


I am considering a variety of low growing ground covers. Assuming that my light level will be sufficient, I would like to incorporate Glossostigma, Hemianthus callitrichoides, and Cryptocoryne parva in patches along the edges of the "roots". I would be so happy if I was at that stage of the setup, that won't happen for several more weeks.


----------

